# Hatching Corydora eggs?



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

anyone know anything about hatching eggs from corydora? I have 7 eggs on the glass of my 29gal.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Only 7?
That's a bit odd; I think maybe they got interrupted or something, or the other fish ate the rest already.

Anyway, there are various factors involved, but 4-6 days is the average hatch time for cory eggs.


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

My mom has 2 corys and she had them in a 20 gal and they laid eggs twice in there but the pleco ate them and she put them in her pond and the one of them is really fat again so i think they might lay eggs again.. is this weird for them to do it more than once? and are cory's the kind of fish that you have to seperate from their eggs so they dont eat em?


----------

